# Solar Installation Complete -lessons learned



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Another member's request for information prompted this thread. I'm hoping this will help others for a smooth(er) installation if they should decide to install solar panels.

We recently had 54 - 250w, Grid Tied solar panels installed on a ground mount system. We (thought) we did our homework, obtained 3 quotes for 100% of our electric useage. 1 of those quotes was a local installer-who never came back, I think the project was too large for his liking/crew. 

We chose one of the large nationwide companies for installation (They've since sold to another company). Quote looked good, though the salesperson was often unresponsive to our inquiries...after 1.5 months delay and a complaint we were assigned another salesperson, with a promise the customer service is exceptional and our circumstance was not the norm.

Now, finally and Waaaay out of contract, our system is installed and seems to be working as it should, though we lost several months of longer days we should have been "banking" KW to get us through the winter. Currently we still have an electric bill, about 1/2 was it was plus the electric increase that went into effect.

Our installation was anything but worry free though. For anyone thinking of installing solar, here is a brief description of the issues that can, and did for us, go wrong. Being aware, others may be able to avoid them:

Ensure there is a definitive power on date within the contract. Also within the contract, make sure it is clear what happens if the contractor fails to deliver within that timeframe. Note: reimbursement of lost production is often NOT the same as your electric bill, so unless specifically stated, chances are you will NOT be reimbursed for fees like monthly service and the deliverance fee. Our deliverance fee is almost the same as our useage. In our case, we lost approx $90.00 for each month they were late!

For ground mount systems, ensure they can get caps for the racking system-ours was left with razor sharp edges where someone could get badly cut if they touched the racks!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

cont....

ensure the contractor has current liability insurance, is registered with the state, and if required with the Dept of Consumer Proctection. Their contract may be in direct violation of your state laws regarding start/finish dates.

Check the contractors status with the BBB, Dept of Consumer Protection, and others. Ask them about the complaints, keeping in mind some may be unreasonable, others legitimate.

Try not to use your interest free loan for the deposit-the clock starts ticking on that interest as soon as you take it even if the contract states completion 150 days later.

Dont play the blame game - your contract probably states they aren't responsible for being late if your town is late with the permits - follow up with those responsible town departments-you might just find the contractor is taking you for a ride when it is really your contractors delay!

If they tell you you can expand your system easily, ask what, specifically, that will entail. In our case, they said it was simply adding panels, when actually it would mean adding panels, and expensive upgrades of wires, components, and labor to install & re-trench the underground PVC. 

If your customer service is lousy at time of quote, find a new contractor. There's a good chance those inefficiencies run rampant throughout the company's departments.

Be Proactive with your licensed electrician. You may find your service needs upgrading at your expense with a potential delay for installation.

Even if you are experienced with generators, ensure they go over how to use, read, and hook a generator up before final payment. 

Watch your due-dates. Towns may have deadlines for property tax exemptions.

Last but not least, communications should be in writing.

Overall, our experiences with the sales team, office staff, Accounting, and even corporate offices was horrid & stressful (we were supposed to be up and running in JULY). 

The ground crew was fantastic, professional, courteous, and knowledgeable for the 5 days they were here. (we got Corporate involved because we had sooooo many issues getting responses and start dates due to the delays. We were ignored for weeks on end with no response to our inquiries!). 

The system now is running smoothly, albeit very low production currently. The web-based monitoring is an excellent tool. Snow load does indeed melt off within hours! We are very anxious to see what it puts out when the days get longer. 

HF


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

You could take the word "solar" out of the above, then apply it to about any home improvement contract, and find nearly the same issues.

Dealing with any company like this is often a royal PITA. One of the main reasons that anything around my place pretty much gets done by me....the other being cost.

What did a 13.5kw system cost ya installed by somebody else ?

And what type system ? (Grid tie only, or with battery backup...I see you mention a generator).


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

So sorry you had such a lousy time with all of it.

Our experience at 2 different homes in WI with 2 very different companies involved count not have been better.

1st system 2003 and then 2004 was 4.2KW that 1 year later we upgraded to 6.2KW - based on limits on state rebates it made sense to split the system up. This was a cadillac system as we were both not willing to do any of it on our 12/12 pitched roof.

3 day Full battery backup, net metering and no daily charge (now WeEnergies and our current electric company charge a $1/day for the privilege of having grid tie. Net net all in total cost was about $42,000 after all state rebates. NO FEDERAL REBATES EXISTED.

Fast forward to 2012 and 2013, we again had installed but* ground mount* this time 6KW and then added 4 KW due to state rebate issues. Again, cadillac system, full 3 day battery backup for lights, fans, micro, 2 standup freezers, kitchen fridge/freezer. I say cadillac as we know ZIP on the workings but want the best/longest tested/safest equipment. It is worth it. 

Final all in for 10 KW WITH FEDERAL TAX CREDITS in play and tiny state rebates, $42,000. But this included tons of extra electrical work he through in - separting our circuit boxes for the backup, upgrades on tons of stuff. *SO 10 YEARS LATER, SAME COST AND MUCH BIGGER SYSTEM.*

We are friends with both sets of installers; they come over for beers and the 2nd guy we even have for dinner and lunch and include his 80 yr old folks whom he had to bring to 'babysit' when they were having health issues. 

Never been charged for the bunch of calls, stop overs to check the system, upgrades from the company that took hours to install. We give him beer (DH works for beer company) and he gives us honey. No kidding. 

He answers same day, texts and calls.
Same for the prior guys. They feel free to stop in and visit and our old system is going strong they tell me - Old 6.2 KW house has had 4 more owners in 6 years!

Again, your case is hopefully not the norm.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I apologize for not responding sooner. I seem to have intermittant issues logging on, and the password re-set doesn't seem to function correctly for me. This is like the 3rd time I have not been able to log on for months.

It cost $35m after rebates. We thought about installing ourselves, but we couldn't take the rebates. It is grid tied only - the generator is for when the grid goes down.

Just an update, our Mar/Apr bill is the first we have a credit: a whopping $-7.91. I think we may have had some wasteful electric usage which didn't help. It does look like the system will start performing very well now that the days are getting clearer and longer. Looks like we will be banking KW starting this month for next winter. We are excited. It has been a long time coming, (351 days to be exact). 

SolarGeek the references we spoke to prior to purchase were very very happy, as were other nonreferences we spoke to. comparatively we had a rough time, perhaps it had something to do with the ground mount-around here most installs are on the roof.

HF


----------

